# South American Mantis



## Meemee (Nov 25, 2005)

My husband caught this mantis in the Amazon jungle in Ecuador and just sent me these pictures. Does anyone know what kind it is? The second picture isn't great but it'll give you an idea of the size of it (about an inch long). Thanks for any info.

I've never posted images here before so I hope this works!

Meemee


----------



## francisco (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello,

You guys are the happy owners of a nice specimens that seems to be Acanthops falcats or some other member from the same family.

cangratulations and I hope he gets lots of oothecae.

regards

FT

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/list.html

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/8.html

you could see different species of Acanthops


----------



## Ian (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh wow, thats amazing! I havent seen acanthops in captivity for a few years!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi.

It looks like an _Acanthops_ indeed. The genus was revised currently. I may be able to identify the species if I get the specimen when it's dead. It's not _falcata_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Meemee (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Francisco, I think I found pics of it on the links you provided.

Here it is:http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/5.html

It so hard to tell from a photo, but my husband is in the Napo region in Ecuador and the mantis looks quite similar to the ones in the pics.

Unfortunately my husband can't bring it back to Canada but I told him to hang on to it long enough to see if it will produce an ootheca or two. He said that it looked quite fat so hopefully it's full of eggs. I'm going to Ecuador in a few weeks so maybe I'll get a chance to see it up close and personal.  

Thanks guys!

Meemee


----------



## Jackson (Nov 25, 2005)

May i ask what job he has?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks like a mix between dessicata, creobroter and phylocrania (deadleaf, flower and ghost).

Thanks for sharing that with us. Do these every come into the UK because they look very interesting. Anyone got any or any info on them?

Just interested.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2005)

yep it's a member of the acanthops allright i want one so bad.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Nov 25, 2005)

> Looks like a mix between dessicata, creobroter and phylocrania (deadleaf, flower and ghost).Thanks for sharing that with us. Do these every come into the UK because they look very interesting. Anyone got any or any info on them?
> 
> Just interested.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron.


They used to be quite common in captivity (well as far as unusuals are common) but have died out in captivity as with many species  

If I ever get round to an import from Belize or Nicuragua I may be able to get some


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 27, 2005)

Some Mantis! This is one I would be interested in getting ahold of.


----------



## Meemee (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I had no idea that this would generate such interest. Just goes to show how much I know about mantises!

I'm hoping to get a couple of ootheca from it (if he still had the mantis; I haven't talked to him in a few days) and if I do, I have no problem sharing any nymphs that I manage to hatch from it.

Jackson, my husband is an aircraft maintenance engineer (just a fancy name for helicopter mechanic :wink: ). He works deep in the jungle so I've properly coached him on catching and taking pictures of anything unusual (i.e. he just caught a cool looking toad and sent me pics of it). He's also asked the Ecuadorians he works with to bring him any 'neat' looking animals/insects hence the Acanthops.

Cheers,

Meemee


----------



## Ian (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, best of luck with it, and keep us informed on its progress!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh yes, if you get some ooths I am most definately interested in some nymphs.


----------

